# DC billing under MD



## wude_a (Jun 8, 2009)

In our office we have a chiropractor(DC) billing under MD are the following codes are billable under MD?????

98940-98943
97140
97813 and other physical therapy codes?
Can anyone tell me which modifiers are appropriate on which codes?
Can I bill office visit / nurse visits every time pts. come to get treatment?

Thanks,


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 8, 2009)

Why is your DC billing under the physician?  And you may not bill a nurse encounter when the patient is scheduled to return for treatment, and that is the reason they are there.  Also remember your first-listed dx code for physical therapy must be a V57 code.


----------



## LLovett (Jun 8, 2009)

Who are you blind billing the chiro to and why?

Yes, MDs can bill those codes, but if you are doing that to get paid for services not covered when done by a chiropractor that is not correct. Physicians can not be billed incident to other physicians. 

Medicare has very strict guidelines on chiropractic manipulation, I suggest you read up on it if they are treating anyone in that category. It is not just a question of using the right modifier with them. 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/Chiropractors_fact_sheet.pdf

Laura, CPC


----------

